# Webserver mit Oracle-Client liefert seltsame Meldung



## ahykes (28. November 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

bin mir an dieser Stelle überhaupt nicht sicher, ob mein Thread in diese Forum passt. Aber der Moderator möge mir vergeben und meinen Thread bitte ggfls. verschieben. Also ich habe einen Webserver auf dem PHP läuft. Nun habe ich den Oracle-client dafür installiert. -> phpinfo(); gibt auch grünes Licht! 
Nun habe ich folgenden Code um mal meine Verbindung aufzubauen:

```
$conn = OCILogon("ipv", "ix", "192.138.0.2:1521/fpsdb1");
$query = "select geraet_name, geraet_typ  from obv.fix_lesegeraet_konfiguration where geraet_name not like '%BCK%' and geraet_name not like '065%' order by geraet_name";

$stid = OCIParse($conn, $query);
OCIExecute($stid, OCI_DEFAULT);
 while ($succ = OCIFetchInto($stid, $row)) {
    foreach ($row as $item) {
      echo $item." ";
    }
    echo "<br>\n";
 }

 OCILogoff($conn);
```
Beim aus Ausführen des Scriptes kommt der folgende Fehler auf den Bildschirm:
_
Warning: ocilogon() [function.ocilogon]: _oci_open_server: ORA-12514: TNS:listener does not currently know of service requested in connect descriptor in C:\Program Files\xampp\htdocs\oracle.php on line 9

Warning: ociparse(): supplied argument is not a valid OCI8-Connection resource in C:\Program Files\xampp\htdocs\oracle.php on line 12

Warning: ociexecute(): supplied argument is not a valid OCI8-Statement resource in C:\Program Files\xampp\htdocs\oracle.php on line 13

Warning: ocifetchinto(): supplied argument is not a valid OCI8-Statement resource in C:\Program Files\xampp\htdocs\oracle.php on line 14
_
 Hat einer damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Denke, dass die letzten 3 Warnings entstehen glaube ich als Konsequenz der ersten Warnung.


----------

